# Curing Salt Necessary For Jerky?



## reeltight79 (Dec 24, 2016)

If I use salty marinades like soy sauce or teriyaki do I still need to use insta cure? I store the finished jerky in the freezer.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2016)

I just made my very first batch of jerky yesterday.  I used cure #1 because I had it on hand and DaveOmak had it in his recipe.  Alton Brown, who posted the original recipe online did not have cure in his jerky.  I first learned about making jerky about four decades ago in survival training, and there was no salt or anything, just heat, smoke, and moving air. 

Dave will probably be along and educate us both on your question, but my guess is cure is not necessary.  It is just an additional safety factor.  My wife likes her jerky softer, so I will definitely be adding cure for the safety.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Most all of us on here are going to tell you yes you need to use a cure for jerky. 

Moisture and warm temperatures are a haven for food borne pathogens to thrive.  

It's cheap to buy and very cheap peace of mind.  

If you decide to not go with cure, drop your meat into boiling water, or boiling marinade, for a minute or so and get the IT to 160 degrees prior to drying.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2016)

The answer is no,cure is not needed. However, it is the best insurance you can buy. Jerky, biltong, pipikaula was made a thousand years before cure and still is to this day. Yes cure is a good idea and we recommend using it...JJ


----------

